# First time horse buyer



## Bambi2708 (28 August 2018)

Hi all,

I'm looking into buying my own first horse soon after riding and loaning for 10+ years.  However, i've not a clue where to start looking... I don't have close horsey friends or family who could give me advice and help me out so any info on reputable  horse dealers or sellers in the North West or North East would be great.


----------



## HeyMich (29 August 2018)

Are there any people where you have been riding and loaning that could help?

If not, I would say find a local riding school where you could maybe have a few lessons and start up a conversation with the owner or instructor. They will be best placed to offer advice on local horses for sale, based on your riding level and knowledge of horse care etc. They may even suggest livery yards, a local dealer, or even come along with you to viewings.  

You will make local horsey friends ultimately, so you might as well start to establish some relationships now and use them and their local knowledge to your benefit!


----------



## Bambi2708 (30 August 2018)

Thanks for the advice! I can definatley ask my riding instructor as i have the same one every week, just didn;t want to mither i guess, but i do wonder where they buy their horses from as the majority of them are great riding horses.

The problem is that i no longer loan, just have a half an hour lesson a week at a riding school so i struggle to build relationships or friendships with people in my situation.


----------



## millikins (30 August 2018)

What about looking for another share on a reasonably busy livery yard? To make some contacts, friends and discover what's going on in your area?


----------

